# Limbo - Xbox 360



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone else played this yet?

Read the review here http://uk.xboxlive.ign.com/articles/110/1106885p1.html and thought I'd give it a go.

Played for an hour so far and it's brilliant.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2010)

Heard very good things about it but haven't had time to d/l just yet...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 27, 2010)

Downloaded this, yet to have time to play. Reminds me a bit of the old Moomin cartoons.


----------



## fieryjack (Jul 27, 2010)

it's very, very good and certainly doesn't outstay its welcome. Good, wildly differing puzzles, gorgeous aesthetic, best XBLA game since Braid.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 28, 2010)

I WISH I HAD A FUCKING XBOX 

My last two got RROD'd, then I bought one off ebay, it went RROD after 10 mins, so I sent it back to the dude and the PO FUCKING LOST IT 

FUCKSAKES


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2010)

played the demo and yeah it's really good, will get it when i have time to play it, or it's cheaper....


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 28, 2010)

look like a dark version of Flashback


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 6, 2010)

downloaded it for the Jtag in the end, it's rather good init


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 6, 2010)

D/led this last night, gonna check it out this evening.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Aug 6, 2010)

Downloaded the demo, but got stuck at the crate in the water.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 6, 2010)

go back and up the trees


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 7, 2010)

had to turn it off, think im well into it, but just doing my head in now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2010)

Playing the demo, finding it all a bit meh tbh...won't be buying the full game based on this.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 10, 2010)

Yetman said:


> I WISH I HAD A FUCKING XBOX
> 
> My last two got RROD'd, then I bought one off ebay, it went RROD after 10 mins, so I sent it back to the dude and the PO FUCKING LOST IT
> 
> FUCKSAKES



Got a refund from the postie for the £45 for the xbox I'd bought and managed to get another one for £25. Result.

Will be getting this soon


----------



## Yetman (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I got it, and its great and that, but I was led by internet hype to believe that there was some spectacular ending. Its interesting I suppose in that it makes you think but isnt anything to get excited about.

The game was well short as well, feels like I completed it in about 4 hours.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks good. Reminds me of the totally awesome Oddworld.


----------



## tommers (Jan 22, 2011)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Looks good. Reminds me of the totally awesome Oddworld.



It's really good.  Short but good.


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 22, 2011)

It's no Limbo of the Lost


----------



## Sunray (Feb 14, 2011)

For the money, its nowhere near challenging or long enough.  I just completed this in about 3 hours.


----------

